# fishroom completed!



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

just got done painting the walls and floor!!!

moving the fish in soon!!!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

WOW! I cant wait to see your full set up room!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

what tanks are going in there? how many and what sizes?
could you draw them on the pic for us?
it looks tight at the mo


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet looks like all the hard work payed off there dude!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

this thing took 2 weaks to complete.. well i was slacking most of the time but still!!!! it was a bitch!!!

my 2000g, 380g, 180g, 125g, and a couple smaller tanks will be in here.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

hell yeah thats gonna be sick!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

is that a bottle of grolsch hanging from the ceiling in the second pic?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

j_burf said:


> is that a bottle of grolsch hanging from the ceiling in the second pic?


 As it should
















Looks good, P! Can't wait to see pics of the end-result


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

niiiice!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

should look great once every thing gets set up


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is going to be one kickass setup.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Looking good man


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

wow did you build this as an adendum to the house, or was it an existing room?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Set-up


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

Is that your garage? I can see garage door parts in two of the picks.

Do you realize your fishroom is probably bigger than my whole apartment?!?!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

will the garage be properly insulated?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Did you say 2000gal????







.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

electri bill status..wow..congrads


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

JAC said:


> Did you say 2000gal????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am pretty sure he is talking about his pond









unless he has a tank that big......


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

This is an isulated Garage.. i painted the walls/ceiling and cement floor.

i just need to throw up some insulation on the garage door..

electric bill wont be much, im going to throw in a wood stove for super cold nights..


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

all i can say sis damn u finish it already and get it setup i ma goning to spend all the days till i see it filled thinking about it man i wish i could have a setup like that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a gonna be some fish room


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

holy crap that is gunna be so awsome








cant wait to see the finished pics with the tanks and all


----------



## DoviiL (May 28, 2004)

Peacock said:


> this thing took 2 weaks to complete.. well i was slacking most of the time but still!!!! it was a bitch!!!
> 
> my 2000g, 380g, 180g, 125g, and a couple smaller tanks will be in here.


 2000 gallon ? wow. thats very impressive. A solid dedicated size tank. congradulations on that man. look foward to pictures. What type of fish are you planning on housing in that ?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

its my 2000 gallon indoor pond..


----------

